# Advice on some potential purchases



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello,

I am relatively new to classical music, and have been absorbing as much as possible in the past year or two.

With that in mind, I am interested in buying some of the following in the coming weeks for the xmas break (& beyond of course!)

Chopin - Preludes (Pollini)
Chopin - Arthur Rubinstein original jacket collection (10 cds)
Bach - Goldberg variations (Glenn Gould)
Bach - Well tempered Clavier (Pollini)
Schoenberg - Piano Works (Pollini)
Beethoven - the late piano sonatas (Pollini)
Schubert - the late piano sonatas (Pollini)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the above? Or other versions they would recommend themselves?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

All those recordings are first rate and you won't regret getting them.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with Schoenberg's piano works, unless you really, really want them. They are just not that good compared with the rest of his output. (The Piano Concerto is an exception, of course.) I would say get Debussy's piano works instead.

If this is going to be your first recording of the Goldberg Variations, I wouldn't start with Glenn Gould's. His recordings are excellent and famous but will give you a slightly strange first impression of the work. Try Murray Perahia's, Andras Schiff's, or Charles Rosen's.


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

Agreed Aramis/Webernite...mostly!!!...though I'm afraid Glenn Gould is an acquired taste which, try as I have over the years, I have never been able to acquire. So - warning! - providing you can tolerate him groaning, grunting, wheezing, and his chair creaking during the music, then good luck!...but for the Bach I would go for Angela Hewitt on Hyperion, which is beyond sublime, and for me is probably the final word in Bach Goldberg Variations recordings, or failing that, either Andra Schiff's superb performance on Decca, or the classic Rosalyn Tureck recording on DG. You can never own too many recordings of the Goldberg Vartiations, as they are so widely open to numerous varying interpretations, tempos, styles, even instruments, so whilst Gould's recordings maybe worth owning at some point for their historical significance, if this is your first stab at the variations, I would go for something more mainstream to start with, Gould was a most quirky fellow, and you either love him or hate him. You will I'm sure have no such problems with any of your Pollini recordings, though I only know some of his Schubert and Beethoven from your list.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Wow*

I am very impressed; I don't agree with any of your choices, or any of the recommendations above, except that Pollini won't mess you up too bad. This state of affairs suggests that I am the 'flyer' here, so you should pay no attention - except to keep in the very back of your mind that the universe of opinions and tastes is larger than you might think.

BTW Gould does hum quite a bit. He's a pretty good hummer, but still. . .

BTW2 If you happen to see a copy of Arthur Loesser's WTC Book 1, think about grabbing it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> BTW Gould does hum quite a bit. He's a pretty good hummer, but still. . .


Gould's recordings should come with a warning label. A friend, while waiting in his car, decided to introduce Glenn Gould's music to his girlfriend. However, when he played it, she became very agitated. Turns out she thought all that humming was coming from a prowler outside.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Pollini is a great pianist, but being new to the music you might want to try a few others to sample their approach. One of the glories of collecting classical music (and one of the nightmares when you discover that you have 6 copies of the Schubert D960, for example) is how different a piece can sound form one performance to the next. So maybe sample Pollini in the Schubert, but also try some Brendel, Schnabel and Richter while you are at it.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Many thanks for all your replies.

One thing I had been thinking about was buying this instead of the separate Chopin cds
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Comp...BA/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1291222880&sr=8-12

At the moment, I have maybe 5/6 Chopin CDs, all by Ashkenazy, covering the Nocturnes, Waltzes, some Mazurkas, Ballades and Sonatas.

Any thoughts on this set? Well presented?

Thanks


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ashkenazy is good pianist but not for Chopin. Replace these recordings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's another approach. 

Make some purchases.

You may say that you have only so much money to spend on music and thus want to get the best there is. But all you're doing here is substituting other people's opinions for your own. It doesn't matter how many people like X or dislike Y. If you dislike X and like Y, then Y's the one for you. And how are you going to find that out except by listening to both?

There is no economical way to learn about music. You cannot save money or time or anything else. So why even try?


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

It's not a question of money (although obviously it is always some part of any decision), more looking to hear people's opinions, understanding why, and making my own judgement from there.

There is no way for me to decide 'alone' - any decision on a purchase of a pianist I haven't heard play Chopin will be based on someone's opinion, whether that person be here, in a magazine, amazon or some random website.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Ashkenazy is good pianist but not for Chopin. Replace these recordings.


I like his Nocturnes and Waltzes, but not so much his playing of the Sonatas.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

I have Rubinstein's Chopin Complete and it is very good. I recommend it, truly.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Ashkenazy has always seemed completely unremarkable to me. Pollini may not be one of the great pianists of all time, but he can always be relied on to give a decent performance. Even so, I'd still advise against getting quite so many of Pollini's CDs. Have some variety. If you want to stick to modern recordings with high-quality sound, try Brendel or Perahia as well. If you're not so concerned about sound quality, the choices are endless.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> I like his Nocturnes and Waltzes, but not so much his playing of the Sonatas.


You should get these CD, be assured that you could hardly find any better - all ultimate recordings of Chopin's works:


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

some guy said:


> Here's another approach.
> 
> Make some purchases.
> 
> ...


Unless I am imagining it, isn't this place wall-to-wall discussion on recommended recordings, with listeners providing opinions/advice on this recording or that? I suppose there must be 50+ recordings of the Goldbergs in the catalogue, surely poor old 'Clov' can't test drive them all like buying a new car, until he finds the one he feels the most comfortable with and loves the most!! I don't think asking for recommendations and guidance is pointless at all, I've very rarely bought some work without first reading a Gramophone magazine/Good CD Guide/Penguin Guide critic's review of comparable versions for guidance, at least to try to eliminate the multitude of genuinely bad recordings and performances that there are. That doesn't mean I haven't got a mind of my own, anymore than I'd always read reviews/opinions of others if I was buying a new hi-fi system, or a new camera, or whatever. I agree there's no guarantee that X or Y will be the one, but the classical music catalogue is simply too vast these days for those of us with a limited income to risk wasting good money on some random turkey without - if possible - seeking some sort of concensus first. So, good luck Clov!!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


> You should get these CD, be assured that you could hardly find any better - all ultimate recordings of Chopin's works:


These are all good 'safe' recommendations. That I prefer Weissenberg's interpretations only signifies that I am not much of a Chopinist.

:devil:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> These are all good 'safe' recommendations. That I prefer Weissenberg's interpretations only signifies that I am not much of a Chopinist.


Safe, but they all have character. Just because there is no extreme eccentricity like walloping the piano with banana doesn't mean they are neuter. I don't feel need to recommend some obscure and non-chopinist recordings just to show I'm not the one who talks "safe".


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with some-guy, and recommendations or the opposite should be accompanied by explanation.

*Chopin Preludes */Argerich (there is a DG studio recording; this youtube is live. In general Argerich is livelier and more differentiated than Pollini. Pollini actually made two recordings; there´s an early live on a joker-LP; his DG was his second and my introduction to this excellent work, I treasured it. But I have later found other issues more interesting and varied.





*Chopin - Rubinstein. * Am probably a bit of a heretic here, but I find Rubinstein´s _late_ Chopin too subdued. People in general don´t think of the extreme transformation Rubinstein went through, from the Horowitz-like temperamental early years and gradually towards a more restrained style (not, of course, that some of his later recordings aren´t good). I´d select some different pianists/recordings of various works, and check out some of his early issues as well, but of course the sound quality of the early mono recordings is not that good.

2.Piano Concerto: Pogorelich, Abbado





Sonata 2 - Gilels (he made several different recordings)





Scherzo no.1 - Horowitz





Ballade no.1 - Horowitz (again, he recorded it several times):





Fantaisie-Impromptu - Yundi-Li (but it seems to me to be his only interesting chopin recording)





*Bach - Gould* Both Gould´s very intense recordings are interesting and fine, but perhaps in time one should supplement with a more lyrical/traditional issue as well.

*Schoenberg - Pollini* Haven´t heard it and can´t say much. I prefer Marie Francoise Buquet´s philips LP, it has an incredible freshness and vitality that is most interesting, IMO preferable to Gould´s.
But I think the above-mentiond advice about Debussy´s piano music as a better option as regards 20th century piano music, in case you don´t know it, is correct. Actually the budget issue on Brilliant Classics by Gordon Fergus Thompson is very good; it is coupled with a rather dull issue of Ravel´s piano music.

*Beethoven - Pollini* Haven´t heard it, but as you have guessed I am not the greatest Pollini admirer. I suggest that you at least try listening to Gould´s recording of 30-31-32 and Kovacevich´s EMI-recording of no. 29.





Yudina´s is one of the more interesting of the historical ones:





Many consider Solomon´s among the best, but it has somehow escaped me so far:





*Schubert - Pollini* Haven´t heard it, but again I´d try others also, say Richter; there´s a fine Richter-anthology on Brilliant Classics including Beethoven and Schubert sonatas, and an interesting, dark D960 on a Praga CD. Also, and surprisingly, considering his too-showy image, Horowitz in D960 on Sony is very beautiful.

But as some-guy said: develop your own taste, listen to a lot of recordings, and be critical of other´s opinions.

*PS*: Checking out a more recent *Pollini* live *Chopin Preludes *on you-tube




I must admit that it is fine indeed. The DG I am referring to is his early DG issue, about 35 years old. He might have issued a newer one. The you-tube live Argerich above is a bit too fast probably, also faster than her DG recording.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Safe, but they all have character. Just because there is no extreme eccentricity like walloping the piano with banana doesn't mean they are neuter. I don't feel need to recommend some obscure and non-chopinist recordings just to show I'm not the one who talks "safe".


Since you are obviously not a non-Chopinist, you would be at a disadvantage choosing the good non-Chopinist recordings. Weissenberg's interpretations are not obscure, nor does he employ a banana that I can detect. His Chopin is darker and less urbane than most, and possibly not indicative of Chopin's own mindset, but they work for me. I am by environment and nature a rube, and hence not urbane. I am also not a brawler; if you want a fight, you will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> if you want a fight, you will have to look elsewhere.


<disappointed leaves and heads toward tavern in order to duel with drunks>


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Clov said:


> Many thanks for all your replies.
> 
> One thing I had been thinking about was buying this instead of the separate Chopin cds
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Comp...BA/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1291222880&sr=8-12
> ...


That is a very attractive set imo and worthy of your consideration - I would probably order it from Amazon.com though if I was you as it would work out cheaper, even factoring in the shipping cost, than amazon.uk.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Complete-Martha-Argerich/dp/B002NFCHBA/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1291222880&sr=8-12
At this price point the complete Chopin works with Garrick Ohlsson may also be a good buy?.
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Complete-Works-Box-Set/dp/B001F4YGUA/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291242161&sr=1-2
Also there is a set of Complete Chopin Piano Works by Ashkenazy which has just been released by Universal
http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Works-Fr%C3%A9d%C3%A9ric-Fran%C3%A7ois-Chopin/dp/B0033QC0WO/ref=sr_1_19?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291242394&sr=1-19

Failing the above I think your original choices are pretty spot-on so as others have mentioned, you would not regret them .


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> I have Rubinstein's Chopin Complete and it is very good. I recommend it, truly.


Cheers.

Are these the same recordings as the individual Rubinstein Chopin CDs? (such as this one of the Nocturnes http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Noct...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291299464&sr=1-3 )


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> I agree with some-guy, and recommendations or the opposite should be accompanied by explanation.
> 
> *Chopin Preludes */Argerich (there is a DG studio recording; this youtube is live. In general Argerich is livelier and more differentiated than Pollini. Pollini actually made two recordings; there´s an early live on a joker-LP; his DG was his second and my introduction to this excellent work, I treasured it. But I have later found other issues more interesting and varied.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the detailed reply.

I have indeed seen that Pollini preludes link - wonderful, and certainly puts the Ashkenazy recording I have in the shade.

I'll check out the Richter Schubert - thanks.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Also, what is is people dislike about Ashkenazy playing Chopin?

Thanks.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Clov said:


> Also, what is is people dislike about Ashkenazy playing Chopin?
> 
> Thanks.


I think it is not so much dislike as indifference. His Chopin is rather plain vanilla. I rather like Abbey Simon's, and also Beveridge Webster's Chopin, but they don't take chances either. Then there are pianists who never played anything the same way twice, e.g. Cherkassky, so their Chopin can be praised and panned on successive days.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> Beveridge Webster's Chopin


Yes, often a great pianist. Haven´t heard his Chopin, but his Schumann Novelletten is among the best. Have started collecting him, but mostly saw the rather rare Dover LP-issues ... Guess you also have some of his LPs ?
Best, Joen


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Clov said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am relatively new to classical music, and have been absorbing as much as possible in the past year or two.
> 
> ...


Preludes - Argerich 
Rubinstein? Get whatever Michelangeli recorded instead.
GV - Gould (Salzburg '59)
WTC I & II - Gould
Schoenberg - Pollini, Jacobs
LvB Late - Pollini
Schubert Late - Richter, Sokolov


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

[re Webster]


joen_cph said:


> Yes, often a great pianist. Haven´t heard his Chopin, but his Schumann Novelletten is among the best. Have started collecting him, but mostly saw the rather rare Dover LP-issues ... Guess you also have some of his LPs ?
> Best, Joen


All of the Webster I have is from LPs, mostly Dover. The Novelletten _are_ excellent, as is his recording of Beethoven's Op.106. I have suggestions best communicated via private messages, if you care to go that route.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Clov said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Are these the same recordings as the individual Rubinstein Chopin CDs? (such as this one of the Nocturnes http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Noct...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291299464&sr=1-3 )


It seems so, but with the remastering I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

> Chopin - Preludes (Pollini)


The Pollini _Preludes_ are excellent, and I wouldn't hesitate to get them. I'd say that for a recent recording, it doesn't get much better than this (barring Sokolov). You may also want to hear Cortot's Preludes at some point, which are considered the benchmark for these works. But whatever you do, avoid Rubinstein here. It's not one of his fortes.


> Chopin - Arthur Rubinstein original jacket collection (10 cds)


As many have already said - yes, Rubinstein's Chopin is in many ways, a gold standard. A few words of warning though. When I was first introduced to his Chopin, I found it very dry - as if Rubinstein had knocked out all the "sentimental" in the works - lacking all the delicious affectations that had made Chopin so "Romantic" a composer to me in the past. But what Artur is doing here is merely returning to the spirit of the music, in which affectations, in reality, do _nothing_ to improve on what Chopin wrote, which is good music as it is. Rubinstein made me see Chopin like I did Mozart or Haydn. Which is good (it's what sets Artur apart from other pianists), but for some beginners, it may only seem cumbersome.

Of course, if you want a more affected, sentimental Chopin, that is easy to find too - Zimmerman's _Ballades_, for one, find a good balance between the two - he's a very clever pianist. There's nothing better than the old Romantic pianists though in this repertoire - if you can find Cortot in the Etudes or the Preludes, Arrau in the Nocturnes, Richter in the Praga set, Hofmann, Rosenthal, etc. don't feel intimidated - these recordings have more depth of interpretation and personality than most of the modern recordings being churned out today - it was part of the style of the day.

And of course, for Rubinstein, look out for the Nocturnes and the Polonaises.



> Bach - Well tempered Clavier (Pollini)


This is not a "top" WTC in any respect, I would avoid it and get one of Pollini's other CDs. Favorite WTC recordings for me include: Tureck, Richter, Fischer, and Feinberg - the last being the oldest. It really depends on the quality / date of recording you want to get, but keep in mind that a mid-late century recording like Richter's doesn't really lack anything in sound compared to some of the brand-new releases by Hewitt and the such. So don't be turned off by that - the era of Richter and Karajan was actually, in many ways, a better age of recording than our current one.



> Schoenberg - Piano Works (Pollini)


Drop this, unless you are really into Schoenberg. I'll echo other members to say that these aren't really core in the composer's output, either. Instead, you could consider the Stravinsky / Prokofiev / Webern / Boulez (also played by Pollini) that could give you an excellent introductory into the scope of 20th century piano music. It's a staggering recording, by the way, one of Pollini's very best.



> Beethoven - the late piano sonatas (Pollini)


This one _is_ recommended, and without reservation. 


> Schubert - the late piano sonatas (Pollini)


Again, these are fantastic, but I'd recommend a bit more variety. Brendel and Richter are IMHO, the best, in these late sonatas. The recordings of Schnabel are old, but good. There are many other great pianists out there - Schnabel, Yudina, Haskil, Serkin, and Sofronitsky - to name but a few - who IMHO, have a interpretative prowess in these works that surpass Pollini (and make Kempff not worth considering IMHO, sometimes it's not good to go after the "big set" after all). But that's just my opinion.

I wonder if a newer listener would find lengthy late Schubert works a bit of a stretch - though I would always give it a good effort. If not, there's always the _Impromptus_, also late-works, and also excellent (but much shorter). One of my favorites is Maria Joao Pires's recording of both the D.899 and D.935.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks - Ive got the Argerich 1965 cd, the Argerich preludes cd, the Pollini Beethoven late Sonatas and was thinking this may be the best option after that - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Comp...CHBA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291638784&sr=8-1

Has anyone any opinions on this? Seems ridiculously good value on Amazon.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

No problem re the musicians. If there is a caution to be given, it's that the recordings are from Decca. Their engineers had what I consider to be unfortunate ideas about how a piano should be recorded. I suggest you pick up a single Decca piano CD to sample that sound, before springing for the set.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it not by DG?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Could be - especially seeing that Arrau is involved - but the "Product Details" says Decca. The Decca label is now a figment of Universal's operation, as is DG. The origin of the recordings is, is... damned if I know.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Arrau and Beaux Arts Trio are Philips, Ashkenazy is Decca, practically all the rest are DG.
Overall it looks like a very nice set. 

These companies were once bought by the Polygram Group, which is why they can release such compilations. The Polygram Group was probably bought by Universal.

I wouldn´t worry about the Decca sound; many audiophiles actually praise it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> I wouldn´t worry about the Decca sound; many audiophiles actually praise it.


The Decca piano sound tends to be 'bright' and 'edgy'; I find it tiring. Audiophiles in the tube/valve camp are saved from hearing those characteristics by their equipment.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Air said:


> The Pollini _Preludes_ are excellent, and I wouldn't hesitate to get them. I'd say that for a recent recording, it doesn't get much better than this (barring Sokolov). You may also want to hear Cortot's Preludes at some point, which are considered the benchmark for these works. But whatever you do, avoid Rubinstein here. It's not one of his fortes.
> 
> As many have already said - yes, Rubinstein's Chopin is in many ways, a gold standard. A few words of warning though. When I was first introduced to his Chopin, I found it very dry - as if Rubinstein had knocked out all the "sentimental" in the works - lacking all the delicious affectations that had made Chopin so "Romantic" a composer to me in the past. But what Artur is doing here is merely returning to the spirit of the music, in which affectations, in reality, do _nothing_ to improve on what Chopin wrote, which is good music as it is. Rubinstein made me see Chopin like I did Mozart or Haydn. Which is good (it's what sets Artur apart from other pianists), but for some beginners, it may only seem cumbersome.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for a very informative and helpful reply.

I actually got a copy of this at the weekend http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Prél...2WO4/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1291720636&sr=8-7

Agree the preludes are excellent, and surprised with the sound quality, which is more than reasonable.

I really like the Pollini preludes as per what I've heard on youtube, and will hopefully pick up a copy at some stage.

I'll have a look at those WTC pianists you suggest - my main reason for mentioning Pollini was he is performing WTC in London early next year and I was hoping to go and see this.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Also, does anyone have any opinion on the following which have also come across my radar...

Beethoven complete symphonies (von Karajan)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-S...PQF8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291800549&sr=8-1

Bach WTC Book 1 (Richter)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Well-T...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291800713&sr=1-2

Schubert Winterreise 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Wi...=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291800813&sr=1-4

Haydn Symphonies volume 1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haydn-Londo...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291800857&sr=1-1

Debussy complete works for piano (Thibaudet)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Debussy-Com...=sr_1_9?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291800931&sr=1-9 (volume 1)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Debussy-Complete-Works-Images-Etudes/dp/B00004SDRF/ref=pd_bxgy_m_h__text_b (volume 2)

Bach Toccata & various (Argerich)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-J-S-Toccata-Partita-English/dp/B00004R7X0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Argerich Live
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Martha-Argerich-Live-Concertgebouw-1978/dp/B00004LCAR/ref=pd_sim_m_h__5

Thanks in advance for any opinions or other recommendations.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Nabucco (highlights)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000025WMI/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Argerich collection v1 - looks very good & good value?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001BWQVSG/ref=pd_luc_sbs_03_01


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello,
For anyone interested I went with the following..

Argerich EMI recording - Amazing. I have listened mostly to the Sonata and the Polonaise, the latter the best version of this I have heard.
Pollini - Late Beethoven Sonatas - havent gotten round to listening to this yet
Pollini - Polonaises .. sound a bit 'close' for me, and am not sure he is as suited to these as others?
Cortot - Preludes - incredible. Sound not as bad as I feared and have played these through quite a bit, very enjoyable recording.
Argerich - Preludes - Prelude 15 took my breath away. She may play the funeral march a tad too quick for me. Rarely could you spend £10 better.
Arrau - Nocturnes. Fantastic, albeit a lot slower than what I had of these so takes a little bit of getting used to.
Bach - Toccatas and Fugues (Herrick) and Toccatas (BMV 911 - 915 (I think)) on Naxos - I haven't listened to these enough yet to form an opinion.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

